# Installer Linux sur une partition vierge du mac..



## redelap (4 Juin 2008)

Bonjour !

je vais à la pêche aux tuyaux, histoire de ne pas me planter !

D'un coté, j'ai un iMac 20" en OS X.5.3 qui possède 3 partitions, 
- 1 - une réservée à Mac OS X, (100 Go)
- 2 - une deuxième réservé pour un futur Linux (vierge) (50 Go)
- 3 - une dernière DATA.

De l'autre un CD LINUX livré ce mois-ci la revue Planète Linux (un HS n° 18 ETE 2008) (pas de pub !!)

Dans cette revue, ils ne parlent pas d'une install sur Mac... uniquement windows)
Et dans le cd, il n'y a que des ".exe"

Donc ma question: Comment lancer l'installation de ce linux qui est sur le CD sur la partition 2 que je lui ai réservée, sans risquer de corrompre l'OSX de la partition 1
- depuis le CD? (comment le lancer ?)
- depuis l'OS X ?

merci de vos lumières

PS: je n'y connais rien en Linux.


----------



## divoli (4 Juin 2008)

Salut,


Si tu n'y connais rien en Linux, je te conseillerais plutôt de débuter en créant une machine virtuelle. Comme ça, si ça foire, tu supprimes la machine virtuelle et tu recommences.

VMware Fusion et Parallels Desktop (payants) le permettent, ainsi que VirtualBox (gratuit).


----------



## supermoquette (4 Juin 2008)

Ou VPC 7, 35% plus rapide que VPC 6 selon la doc.


----------



## ntx (5 Juin 2008)

C'est en effet une solution bien plus prudente que de bricoler les partitions de son disque. Et si tu veux vraiment installer une version non virtuelle, mais je te conseillerais d'investir dans un DD externe : un OS par DD ça évite que toutes tes données soient perdues pour cause de mauvaises manipulations.


----------



## redelap (6 Juin 2008)

Ok.. je crois effectivement qu'un virtualBox serait préférable.. d'autant plus que je n'ai besoin de linux et de Windows que pour faire des petits tests.

J'ai téléchargé et installé VirtualBox.. je ne vois pas comment continuer... après le lancement de virtualBox..:mouais:
Ces logiciels à utilisation peu courante me laisse parfois dans une grande expéctative 

Un petite aide svp ?
merci d'avance !


----------



## redelap (8 Juin 2008)

problème résolu !

merci de vos conseils éclairés.


----------

